# Towers of Midnight - Wheel of Time 13 NO SPOILERS



## nojyeloot (Jul 7, 2010)

FYI:

I just came across the artwork for the 13th book (~2weeks late) and just about pooped my pants. I'm currently on my 2nd re-read to get caught up for the Gathering Storm (book 12). The release for ToM has been delayed to November 2nd 2010. I just preordered my copy. 

 and NO spoiler discussions please 









PS - if you like LOTR style "High Fantasy" I suggest checking out Jordan's Wheel of Time series.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 7, 2010)

Guitarist in my old band loved those books. I read a few pages one day at his house (kin slayer?). Can't believe I haven't found the time to read all this....then again, it'd take a lot of time


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 7, 2010)

I've read everything through "Knife of Dreams"... Was #12 good? Robert Jordon dying kinda put me off of reading the 12th one..


----------



## Trespass (Jul 8, 2010)

My God did this series ever become a slog fest. I loved this monster of a series as a kid, but by book 5, you have what basically has become a soap opera of sorts, minus the action. I mean, the drought took books and books to solve, then the never ending winter. I was depressed just thinking about how long it took.

I read up until Knife of Dreams. At that point, I bought it as it came out, and I never read it. I do have that fully illustrated companion book, which is excellent. I also distinctly remember voraciously reading WOTFAQ: 0.01 Introduction, Credits, and Contents (which is now outdated and not updated for Knife Of Dreams)

Have to say, I would consider re-reading the whole thing again, for sake of finishing it when the whole thing is done, but I don't think it's worth it to read twice.

Edit: The cover for the Towers of Midnight (along with the name) is definitely a spoiler. I'm basing this off of the assumption that the silver wall is the tower in Cairhien which is some kind of access point for the Foxes and Snakes world.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 8, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Guitarist in my old band loved those books. I read a few pages one day at his house (kin slayer?). Can't believe I haven't found the time to read all this....then again, it'd take a lot of time



hahaha, yes, Lews Therin Telamon (aka Lews Therin Kinslayer). Bro, I encourage you to try it, it's so worth it. Their audiobooks are well done too (and cheap from Audible.com)


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 8, 2010)

Ckackley said:


> I've read everything through "Knife of Dreams"... Was #12 good? Robert Jordon dying kinda put me off of reading the 12th one..



I haven't read 12 (tGS) yet, doing an entire re-read, but my buddy who got me into it (Shane from Oh, Sleeper) said it was the best book of the series. 

On a related note, Brandon Sanderson, who's finishing Jordan's series, is an incredible writer as well. I've finished his Mistborn Trilogy and it blew me away with it's maturity and creativity. Jordan left notes and even some entirely written chapters and sections before he died, including the last scene in book 14 A Memory of Light.

Take heart and go get tGS!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 8, 2010)

Trespass said:


> Edit: The cover for the Towers of Midnight (along with the name) is definitely a spoiler. I'm basing this off of the assumption that the silver wall is the tower in Cairhien which is some kind of access point for the Foxes and Snakes world.



I disagree. I'm on my 2nd re-read and 3rd re-listen, and Towers of Midnight or anything related to that name aren't mentioned once in books 1-11 IIRC. 

As for the cover art, I think you're refering to the _Tower_ of Genji and _if_ that's the case then I see your point, but it could be several other things as well, since there is only one Tower of Genji, and the book is referring to Towers (plural). I could be wrong tho, (and if so, sorry for the spoiler) however, of all the cover arts, this is the least potential for spoilers.

EDIT: But man, if you've finished KoD (book 11), you've gotta finish


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 9, 2010)

I've only read up to Winter's Heart, because unfortunately I do not own the series (too much money would be poured in there) so it's a friend of my moms who possess's the greatest series of book ever (IMO) and since we live in Quebec well she bought them in french (and the traduction ain't that bad, Lan still is the badassest character ever ) but one day (soon maybe) I shall possess the entire series.

The reason I have yet to start CoT is because the pocket edition ain't out yet in french


----------



## Trespass (Jul 9, 2010)

I also own the prequel, which features Lan and Morraine, and how they met. It proves that Jordan can write succinctly.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 9, 2010)

nojyeloot said:


> I disagree. I'm on my 2nd re-read and 3rd re-listen, and Towers of Midnight or anything related to that name aren't mentioned once in books 1-11 IIRC.
> 
> As for the cover art, I think you're refering to the _Tower_ of Genji and _if_ that's the case then I see your point, but it could be several other things as well, since there is only one Tower of Genji, and the book is referring to Towers (plural). I could be wrong tho, (and if so, sorry for the spoiler) however, of all the cover arts, this is the least potential for spoilers.
> 
> EDIT: But man, if you've finished KoD (book 11), you've gotta finish



Hilariously enough, 4-5 years ago, I would've defensively criticized someone who didn't know it was the Tower of Genji. 

Sorry, I'm a jumbled mess with this series. I had read so much speculation and theories, obsessing over the series. A popular theory was that Morraine is integral to the Dragon sealing away the Dark One a second time plot, and she must be rescued. Since Rand or Mat can't go into any of the doorways (both went into the Tear doorway, and the Lanfear/Morraine doorway was destroyed) they would need to go through the Tower of Genji.


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 9, 2010)

Trespass said:


> I also own the prequel, which features Lan and Morraine, and how they met. It proves that Jordan can write succinctly.



Lucky bastard  that one is english only so I'll have to buy it myself.

Well I've read somewhere that it's Thom who's gonna save her (you know, the letter she gave him before "destroying" Lanfear/Cyndane)

Actually, might as well say this here: Can the mods change the title, I want this thread to be the official WoT thread.

Where I get all of my speculative info and such: 0.01 Introduction, Credits, and Contents


----------



## Trespass (Jul 10, 2010)

Trespass said:


> I also distinctly remember voraciously reading WOTFAQ: 0.01 Introduction, Credits, and Contents (which is now outdated and not updated for Knife Of Dreams)





Daiephir said:


> Where I get all of my speculative info and such: 0.01 Introduction, Credits, and Contents



Is that new and updated? The one I linked is pre-Knife of Dreams. There is a different host for yours, but nothing (on a quick glance) seems changed.


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 10, 2010)

Holy Shit! I didn't even see you posted that (thank you diagonal reading  ) well it seems the same, but we'd have to go trough all of it to see which one is the most recent one I guess.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 12, 2010)

Trespass said:


> Hilariously enough, 4-5 years ago, I would've defensively criticized someone who didn't know it was the Tower of Genji.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a jumbled mess with this series. I had read so much speculation and theories, obsessing over the series. A popular theory was that Morraine is integral to the Dragon sealing away the Dark One a second time plot, and she must be rescued. Since Rand or Mat can't go into any of the doorways (both went into the Tear doorway, and the Lanfear/Morraine doorway was destroyed) they would need to go through the Tower of Genji.



Crap, I never thought about that. That doesn't explain Cydane/Lanfear though... we should prolly stop talking about this tho (ie. spoilers) lulz 

However, I like the way you think


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 13, 2010)

How many times you guys re-read the series? I think I was around my sixth when I last had the books , I know I definately went through four reads though


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 15, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> How many times you guys re-read the series? I think I was around my sixth when I last had the books , I know I definately went through four reads though



Been through New Spring (prequel) to Knife of Dreams once. Currently on my 2nd full re-read (now on Crown of Swords),





and simultaniously listening to my 3rd re-read/listen on audiobooks, and i'm on Shadows Rising


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 15, 2010)

I just checked on amazon how much it would cost me to get them all (New Spring to Gathering Storm, including the Big White Book, boxed sets) : 126$ O_O"
193$ in regular paperback up to CoT, then mass market for the rest 

Don't get me started on the audiobooks, they're 50$ a pop


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 16, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> I just checked on amazon how much it would cost me to get them all (New Spring to Gathering Storm, including the Big White Book, boxed sets) : 126$ O_O"
> 193$ in regular paperback up to CoT, then mass market for the rest
> 
> Don't get me started on the audiobooks, they're 50$ a pop



For the Books, Half Priced Books has them for ~$7 ea, hardcover, if you have one close.

As for Audiobooks, I got mine (downloaded) at Audible.com. They have a new subscriber special: 1st 3 months $7.50 each audiobook, then only $15/month there after (catch is the limited 1 book / month). They have other plans, but this was the cheapest.

So, for 14 WOT audiobooks: ($7.50 x 3months/books) + ($15 x 11months/books) = $187.50 <-- killer deal 

Hope this helps 

http://www.audible.com/adbl/site/template/t1/promotionalLanding.jsp?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&fo=COMA0209WS021609


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 16, 2010)

Seems like this is US only, and for the audiobooks, I'd rather have a real one in my hands, you know what I'm saying, also, probably been 4 or 5 months since I last listen to my Ipod 

Seriously though, If one day I have 300+$ spare, I'll have them all


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, didn't know they didn't do that for Canada. I would say, "how they gonna know?" but i guess they'd find out by your Credit Card. 

Oh well... good luck g


----------



## Daiephir (Jul 19, 2010)

And where the books would be shipped I guess.

Now, I hope they explain where/who is Demandred is in this one, that's like the only thing I want to know since the Chosens are free  Obviously, he's not Taim, I've read he may be the King of Murandy, when still of this world RJ said Dem never had a character other than himself on screen. I was guessing at one point he might be a high ranking White Cloak, but if we never saw him on screen other than himself, he couldn't be Pedron Niall, Eamon Valda or Asuwana (or whatever his name is, the Inquisitor guy who looks creepy).


----------



## PTP (Sep 3, 2010)

I love this series and am super stoked for ToM. I'm really glad Brandon Sanderson stepped in because TGS was far superior to the books immediately preceding it, imo.


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 3, 2010)

One word: BLASPHEMY!!!!  Thou shalt not insult the wise words of teh creator!!


----------



## PTP (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh. I don't think RJ is that great of a writer. The story itself is what I care about.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm on my second time through the first 5 books. I Currently have shelved The Shadow is Rising for Starship Troopers (better than the movie).


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 4, 2010)

I loved this series but got pretty bored on Shadow Rising so I stopped. I'll have to give it another chance though.


----------



## Daiephir (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably my favorite of all scenes is from LoC when Rand asks Taim to use his Asha'man as weapons, epic...


----------



## Drusas (Sep 7, 2010)

I picked up the first book a few weeks ago but havent had the time to devote to starting a new epic series,  really looking forward to it though.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 5, 2010)

I love this series so much I have a tattoo to show it...

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...e&friendID=3000793&albumID=0&imageID=57214779


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 5, 2010)

[Edit] Double post


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't get the damn photo to post... If you want to look at the Tat go to my photo album on here.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 5, 2010)

You mean you got the Car'a'carn tat [jealous]?


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 5, 2010)

That would be the one... I'm of Irish and Welsh decent, so I had the artist build the body out of Celtic knots. Another for my other arm will be happening soon.


----------



## phantaz (Oct 6, 2010)

Thaeon said:


> I love this series so much I have a tattoo to show it...
> 
> That's awesome man. I have two Wheel of Time inspired tats. I have one on my chest right under my throat the says "Betrayer Of Hope" and I have another one on my shin that says "The Grave Is No Bar To My Call".


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 6, 2010)

I want a fucking Heron marked hilt on one of my pecs  Also, I want "Let the Lord of Chaos Rule" tattooed somewhere


----------

